# Vib-e's for Saugeyes.....



## flthednut

I hear of Vib-e blade baits being pretty good at times for Saugeye/Walleye. 
Anyone have a special method of using this type bait and what seems to be some good colors?


----------



## PHATE

i have better luck casting them than jigging them. i can control it like a crank bait. run it anywhere in the water column. great for searching long flats. points, or dropoffs fast. a few guys on here are good at jigging them and do very well. i just never learned how to do it without getting my hooks caught up in the line. phate


----------



## Hetfieldinn

When jigging a Vibe E, you want to raise it just fast enough to feel it vibrating through your rod. When you drop it, due so slow enough so that you don't give it any slack. If you drop it too fast, you will tangle the lure with your line often.

Color preferences (by the fish) can change by the day and, or the hour. My favorites are Firetiger, Gold and Green, Clown, and Blue and Chrome.


----------



## flthednut

Thanks for that info guys. How about casting and retrieving with a sweeping motion? Have you tried that, or will that get you tied in knots?


----------



## Lewis

Tip.....never use a swivel on a Vib-e,or tie directly to the lure.
Always use a round nose snap!
It imparts much better action to the lure and helps prevent fouling.
As Het said,dont dump the slack too quickly on the drop.


----------



## pumper

try some colors that come close to looking like shad (black shad 3/8 ounce works great on indian lake for me) vertical jigging is very effective in cooler water temps. just like anything else spend some time doing it and youll get the hang of it. i like to snap it off the bottom about a foot sometimes even more. they work well on erie to, find the depth the fish are suspended at on your sonar and work about a foot above them. hope this helps


----------



## flthednut

Thanks again guys, everthing you thow in here helps, and I consider it all valuable info.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

What is your favorite metal vibrating bait. I used to use the Cordell Gay Blade and thought it had a little more wobble to it but haven't used it in years


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Listen to Lewis as his tip will save you lots of hassels when fishing blade baits.

My favorite is still the tried and true Cicada - you can catch almost everything on them and the fluttering motion really gets their attention.

Vib-e would be my second favorite and I probably fished vib-e's more than any other blade baits last season.

Anybody tried the lil' nitro blades? They look like they may be promising.


----------



## flthednut

Well, I have to thank you fellas again for your tips. I found the vib"E" to be a fun and productive bait.


----------



## johnboy111711

lil nitros work very well, my favorites is the sonar


----------



## JIG

Trick is to learn when to use either the vib or cicada. The hard thump of the cicada will spook bait as well as attract. Think its more of water clarity,depth and time of day. Basically how much light or what a fish can see,smell and feel!


----------



## Big Daddy

My go to color is GOLD. I can always seem to get something on it...

I carry a variety of colors though, from firetiger to red and white, and all colors in between. Green/Gold is GREAT at Mosquito...

Follow Lewis's advice and you'll reduce fouling big time.


----------



## Big Daddy

Gold, 1/2 oz Vibe E from Saturday...


----------



## ShakeDown

After I got introduced to blade baits (vibees really) I ALWAYS have one tied on a rod in the boat. Jig it, cast it, I've even trolled them with great results. ANYTHING will hit em.

Favorite is casting them, and pumping them back to the boat. The strike on blade baits is usually quite hard.


----------



## Big Daddy

Forgot the picture!!!


----------



## JIG

You been out Skeeter BD! Nice job on the :B !!!! Bet he almost let ya reel it in!


----------



## flthednut

Big Daddy said:


> Gold, 1/2 oz Vibe E from Saturday...


I was using the 1/4 oz. Black & white with some silver flake. 

Nice Fish, and a fine looking youngster holding it.


----------



## All Eyes

Do you guys tip your vibees or jig them plain?


----------



## rattletraprex

All Eyes said:


> Do you guys tip your vibees or jig them plain?


Jig them plain so you don't kill the action.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Tipping them does change the action. But, two weeks ago fishing the reefs, my buddy had two minnows on the front treble, and two on the back. He caught the most fish of the day. I was fishing one without minnows, and got nothing.


----------



## All Eyes

The reason I asked was that most seem to tip them on Erie and not on the inland lakes. I've always jigged them plain everywhere else but up on the reefs. The falling action is totally different with shiners but they seem to like it that way up there.


----------



## Pigsticker

As you know sometimes you have to fine tune a blade bait that gets bent by straightening it. I read in Bassmaster a few months ago that if you want to you can bend the blade slightly and the blade bait will run off in the direction of your choice. Just hold it by the nose and bend the tail the way you want it to run. It could come in handy in tight fishing spots.


----------



## fishslim

Was trolling vibees last friday at Indian in 4 foot of water in main lake with about 10 other boats. You had to be going 3-3.2 miles and hour to get hooked up and they were swallowing them whole!! It was crazy fish ed them slow nothing had to be burning them at high rate of speed was great got at full body massage while doing it with the rod in hand it was vibrating your teeth!!


----------



## Pigsticker

I've never owned or tried a blade bait period. After reading all this im going to have to change all that. 

I do remember once about 15 years ago fishing on top of Hoover dam right by the NE corner there that all the crappie fisherman congregate at. It was the dead of summer and my room mate and I went up there at 2am to escape the heat of the apartment with the intention of crappie fishing. Well the bait shop was closed and we had to settle for worms from the vending machine. My bud tied on a blade bait called a Walleye Wobbler that were sold at Red Bank bait store as home made lures. It was a knockoff of a Vib-ee or Sonic. Long story short he had on a monster walleye that we saw roll in the darkness. It was one of the biggest ive ever seen. It looked close to 10lbs but maybe my memory is getting foggy. I remember him using the bait with no meat and I laughed because it was pink. 

The really funny thing that happened that night was when he broke out his ancient reel and started to crank it and it was squeaking badly. Wouldn't you know that triggered about 1000 bats to just fly up instantly from their roost under the top of the dam. They flew right in front of the railing where we were standing straight up. There was one other guy up there. Some poor, older 400lb man with only 1 leg. As soon as those bats shot up and scared the beJesus out of us he fell off of his 5 gallon bucket right onto his back.


----------



## All Eyes

Just practice what these guys have been saying on here and you'll learn to love blades. Remember you are only jigging it a foot to 15" or so off bottom and letting it flutter back down without letting it rest on the bottom. If it gets hung up on itself you will feel it stop vibrating. It means you are letting it fall too fast and it's getting caught on the excess line. It just takes a little practice.


----------



## NET MAN

i was out about three weeks ago i was using a green vibe with metal flakes cast through it with a flake trailer i was jigging it plain. we boated 17 saugeye and we kept 11 one 15 inches and the rest 17 to 21 1/2 we had a great day. i am hooked on mr vibe.:B i have not been out since because of that bad thing called work. i only boated 2 and the guys with me caught the rest i was living up to my name that day net man. the weather has turned terrible here it is snowing like crazy. they will be up in the shallows soon and it will be time to switch to the old jig and night crawler method.


----------



## rattletraprex

Hetfieldinn said:


> Tipping them does change the action. But, two weeks ago fishing the reefs, my buddy had two minnows on the front treble, and two on the back. He caught the most fish of the day. I was fishing one without minnows, and got nothing.


I'll have to keep that in mind at the big pond. One thing I have learned is you just never know what the fish will want.


----------



## JIG

I tip ALL my blades now. Just the head on the rear treble. The way vibs and cicadas are made is so they head of the blade buries in the muck. The minnow head stay in sight so active fish will suck it up. Tight lines required! Anything under ten feet Im vibbin. Anything over its a cacada.


----------



## CountryKat

I am going to order the do-it mold because the body and lead look exactly the same. I will order enough parts to make 200 and give a few away for christmas presents.  I have enough powder paint to make about every color combo that I have seen. This should be a good little project.


----------

